# Shiplap over plaster



## Bigj108 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello all. My wonderful wife had this great idea to put shiplap up on our living room wall. The problem I am running into now is that it is a late 1800's farm house and the walls are reinforced plaster, about 1/8 inch into the plaster there is metal screening. Has anyone had any experience working with this? My issue is not necessarily nailing to it, as I was thinking I will just use adhesive on the boards, but she also wants lights installed on the wall so i need to cut into it to run electrical. Any and all suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

The metal lath would normally be about 3/4 inches from the face of the finish coat plaster. Using adhesive to attach the ship lap direct to the finish coat of plaster will not work the weight of the boards will break the finish coat of plaster away from the brown coat.
If you drill just thru the plaster how thick is the plaster?
As for running electrical wires can you drop down from the top between studs / furring to run the wiring?
Or come up from the bottom between the studs?


----------

